# Happiest Day coming soon



## Noel1987

This coming Feb 18th i am getting married to whom i love, and i really cant wait  Guys any ideas or experiences to take the commitment long? Please share


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

hmm, read lots of threads in here.
have your lady friend read in here too.
see things each of you should and shouldnt do.


----------



## DanF

Listen, then speak.
Love constantly.
Actively work hard to keep her interested and in love with you.
Laugh.
Make her laugh.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Full 100% communication is a must! Compromise and letting each other know how much you appreciate them. Don't forget to have fun, laugh, show affection, never hold resentment towards each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noel1987

Thank you everyone for lovely replies keep us in your prayers and best wishes, Well the day went awesome but not exactly as we planned for it  needing some more advices for future  

Best Regards


----------



## Emly

Congratulations!
Yes,We all will definitely pray for both of you!
Stay Blessed!


----------



## dawgfan

Noel1987,

Congratulations on your recent marriage! It's great that you're wanting to start off on the right foot. 

You mentioned that your wedding day was great, but didn't go exactly as planned. Funny how life's that way sometimes. I work with Focus on the Family and we have some good material you might be interested in as you two start your life together. Check out this article series and this book.

God bless you both during this exciting season of your life!

dawgfan


----------



## lifesabeach

DanF said:


> *Listen*, then speak.


:iagree:
This is the most important 2 things to do in a marriage.


----------



## romantic_guy

AWESOME!!! This July we will celebrate 40 years. We were a mere 16 and 17 years old when we got married (she was pregnant). I could write volumes!! But here is something we found written on a wall hanging. It hangs in our bedroom:

"Start by giving freely, expecting nothing in return. Say easily both “I’m sorry” and “You’re forgiven.” Find one new interest to share each year you’re together. Give small gifts frequently and when not expected. Compliment each other, especially in front of friends (and family). Never bury anger or resentment, it will only produce bitterness and a hardened heart. Always listen to and respect each other’s opinions especially when they differ. Work equally hard on your relationship as you do in any career or outside interest. Never assume your loved one knows how you feel about them...unexpressed love has no power at all, but love spoken and shared brings joy. Treasure peace between you more than being right or having the last word. Know that there is no greater reward for loving than to grow old enjoying the life you’ve created together."

And, my friend, there is NO greater reward!!

(gotta go...my hot wife is waiting for me upstairs )


----------



## Dar-li

:sleeping:
Love your husband, work the muscle of feelings
Be nice,
dont stay to much together,
Eat outside
and try to know deeply the partner,


who say that an intrigue marriage cannot be realized in your life!?


----------

